# Spinning milk in the jug



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Hi, I have a classic with silvia wand upgrade but, although things have improved since the upgrade, I am still struggling to get the nice textured milk required for flat whites. I have achieved it a couple of times but It usually ends up with the foam on top and hot milk at the bottom. No good for Latte art!!

When i have got it to work Ive noticed the milk is spinning in the jug although i can rarely replicate this. Could it be that i am using the wrong jug? Its a 600ml stainless steel with straight sides. Much bigger than i need. I am only steaming max 250ml at a time. Would a smaller jug with rounded bottom help me get that 'rolling milk effect to incorporate the microfoam?

Cheers, Robbo


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

250 in a 600 jug doesnt sound bad, you never fill the jug .... it will be about where the wand tip is placed in depth and relation to the sides






Many jugs profess to help you get perfect milk , i have tried alot of em , IMHO most of em a marketing bull and good technique and practice are more important


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

The videos and info on this thread may help you also: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22590-How-to-create-Silk-Milk-on-a-Gaggia-Classic-(Velvety-Microfoam)

It should be possible to get a spin going with a classic.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

For a long time I was really struggling to get the milk to spin. I was trying too hard, tilting the jug too much which meant the tip of the steam wand was just submerged in the milk to get the tearing sound but it was too close to the wall to spin. Turns out having the wand just slightly off centre and pointing towards the bottom edge of the jug is a good technique. Get the tearing sound until the milk warms then submerge an extra millimetre or so until it is silently spinning.


----------



## Robbo (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I am a bit concerned that my jug was not the right shape to get the spinning effect with it being straight sided?? Maybe just more practice is required.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Could always try an Espro Toroid jug? The smaller one would be better as the wand is a bit too small for the larger one I find. These are great jugs for single hole steam tips. Instead of aiming to the side, you aim at the centre of the jug and it does a kind of donut swirl instead of spinning. I use the larger one for larger cappos and it works quite well.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

For flat whites i stretch (tip just below the surface to get some air in) the milk till it reaches 35C then submerge the tip. It spins nicely. Experiment with depth, position and angle of the jug and you'll get there. My jug is wider at the bottom but i doubt the shape matters much.

i use a 600ml jug and usually steam around 300ml.


----------

